# Software?



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Rip,
There has been some talk of writing software especially from me. My problem is finding time to finish what I started. If you want to spend some money you can check out mynista.com they have beekeeping software for hobby and professional. The general consensus is that its too expensive. They have free trial versions. If you do a search on this forum there was a web site from one of the keepers who had written their own and that one is free. I just don't remember who it was.
Gary


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Your best bet if you have any computer skills at all is to learn how to create your own database.

Sounds like a lot, yes. But to give it a VERY SIMPLY analogy, a database is just like an excel spread sheet used as a logbook. Each line represents a new note. Databases generally are better for information storage, and spreadsheets are better for doing things like math. In other words, they are basically the same things with different focii.

Beekeeping software is usually just a spreadsheet or database that's simply been preconfigured for you.

I am still putting together a database, but my computer pretty much took a dumper from being shut off while in use to many blinking times. I am currently redeveloping my system instead of just reinstalling from backups and that's going to take me a few weeks with the amount of free time I have. Got a lot of software to update, compile and package up.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: <A HREF="http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/" TARGET=_blank>
http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/</A>
Pics:
http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/pics/bees/


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a coworker making and Access database for me right now. I could get a copy to some of you guys if you like.


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

What would it take to get a copy?

------------------
the ~ox-{ at www.singingfalls.com


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

Not much really. Just your email address and your word to help make it better. Drop me an email and when the beta is doen I send one out.


----------



## ox (May 15, 2004)

singingfalls_at_tymewyse.com for my email addy

------------------
the ~ox-{ at www.singingfalls.com


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*Software I found*

Here is a link to a site I found some intresting software I found. http://www.chrixon.com/BeeFiles/default.htm There are several versions u can chose from rather you are a hobbist beekeeper or commericial beekeeper. I'm using the Pro version trial now because we have somewhere close to 2000 hives on pallets. I'm still learning the software having only found it in the past week. But so far I'm happy with it you can track locations, hives, pallets of bee, medication treatments, honey production, and supplemental feedings. As far as the price I think it is $300 or so. After the 60 day trial if I need more time to check it out I'll backup the database and reinstall it. I hope this has been helpful to you guys and am looking forward to hearing how others may feel about it or if there is a better one I can try myself.


----------



## cleareyes (Mar 2, 2008)

*Apitrack*

I've been using their software since the beggining of the year. Excellent tool for honey, nuk, queen, and pollen traceabilty. Check out their website http://apitrack.com/index_en_open.htm
Bob


----------



## mfisch (Aug 28, 2007)

Rip Van Winkle said:


> Getting geared up for next spring and I'm planning on keeping good notes and gathering as much information about the journey as possible. Problem is that my handwriting is so bad I can't read my own notes a week after I've written them. To get around that I found a good deal on a Panasonic Toughbook for field work. My question for you more experienced TBH keepers is which of the beekeeping software programs would recommend for use with TBHs?


I'm not full of beekeeping experience but I have created my fair share of apps. Whats in a beekeeping software package anyway? Who are the players? Anything particular TBH-compatible software would do that the Off The Shelf stuff wouldnt?

Michael Bush -- Want to chime if you're reading? I understand you're in IS/IT as well.


----------

